# Super Mods:



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

I just rec'd the super modifieds that I ordered from Dash Motorsports...WOW! they are GREAT! Guys, support this new buisness 'cause from the looks of it , this IS the start of something huge. ...............Tom O.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I just received an email saying mine have been shipped. Can't wait to get them.


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

This is great news!

Scott

And even better!
I have received my conformation email!
Scott


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Tom,

By What method of shipping did they arrive?
And did you know they were coming or just surprised?

I ordered a bunch and haven't heard anything and just hope they don't come on Sat. as I will be out of town. If the package is too big for the mailbox, the mailman leaves it on top and that is bad news.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> Tom,
> 
> By What method of shipping did they arrive?
> And did you know they were coming or just surprised?
> ...


 Keith,
We have a support email address at [email protected]

Please send a note there.

Thank you


Dan


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Will do,
Thanks,

KEith


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I received mine today also. All I have to say is Saaaa-weeeeeet!! Lenny, you've got a winner with your very first one. Expect another order from me right after the first of the year! I am going to race these but I have to have some to put up on the shelf. They might not be original Auroras but I consider them to be of collectible quality! I can't wait to see some of the one's waiting in the wings to become available!! Rock On!!!

*I*_llinois_ *M*_iniature_ *R*_acing_


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The anticipation mounts... I got my shipping notice today. 

Milwaukee must have moved a little closer to the North Pole this year. Way to go Elf Lenny.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Okay fellas...*

How's about breaking loose with a photo or two?? How do they look on your layout?? Dooo tell... dooo tell ! ! I haven't ordered any yet...  But I'll catch up after the 1st. tjd


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Mine were shipped on the 20th. USPS priority. Still waiting... 

GP


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Received my order yesterday afterenoon. Excellent quality, and a great value for the $$$. Instructions/hint sheet were clear.
My only regret is that my initial order wasn't larger. I'll be back!
Thanks,
Jeauxcwails


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Dash super mods are very, very nice indeed*

I got my yellow one the other day and along with it was a blue one thrown in as a thank you for being patient . I can only say that they are very high quality and I highly recommend them, where alse can you get that much bang for ~10$
You won't be disappointed,
Merry CHRISTMAS to all,
Ray Vacca


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The super mods are in the house!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I just got mine today... And all I can say is Lenny hit a home run with these. :thumbsup: x 10.

Jeff


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> How's about breaking loose with a photo or two??


 Yeah -- what the hell kind of thread is this without some pics?

'doba


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

too many things to do before christmas, not enough time....


Maybe I can post a couple on Monday.... 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow!
Impressive fit and finnish!
Lenny, you went out on a limb with these. As fortune has it, You picked a strong limb!
These bodies are beautiful. I would have been a repeat buyer even without the bonus, too! (which was also an absolute delight, by the way.)
Thank you for adding more miles to the hobby at a good value!
I am looking forward to your future releases!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

joez870 said:


> Lenny, you went out on a limb with these. As fortune has it, You picked a strong limb!


 If I had to do it over, I would have picked a 'less ambitious' body as the first project. Too many pieces that had to go together just right, too many 'factory blips', too many delays... 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and support! I'll go broke paying you all off!! 

Have a Merry Christmas!

Dan


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Got mine yesterday!



















Love it and the other two I got!! I ordered one in black & gold, my old high school colors and the other in black & chrome.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

BTW - I forgot to mention the bonus car, blue/gold! THANKS Lenny!

Marty


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Got my shipping notice.....and can't wait to get them. Thanks for the pic, Marty. They say that's how these came from the plant: Tuff-Ones rears on the front, Afx rears on the back.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I also am waiting not so patiently for my order. 
In the pictures the cars look great.
I'll just sit here and twiddle my thumbs till my order gets here....
But it seems obvious that I will be placing a second order as soon as
I open the first order..:lol: 

Scott


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

It is now 11:00 AM Sunday. Went out to get yesterdays mail and paper. There was a glow eminating from my mail box. Could it be? A box from Dash!!! Wahoo!!!! Very, very nice looking bods. The chrome ones are excellent. I see no equal of quality and price.

Thank you Dan for the 2 clear ones. Now if you will only reconsider the clear chassis. I always loved things like the Invisible V-8 and Mister Machine as a kid. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

22tall said:


> Thank you Dan for the 2 clear ones. Now if you will only reconsider the clear chassis. I always loved things like the Invisible V-8 and Mister Machine as a kid.
> 
> Thanks again.


THEY MADE CLEAR ONES?!? I WANT ONE TOO! Please post pics of the clear ones!

I am the same way about clear bodies and models. I have a mess of the TYCO Neon Blasters and the prototypes molded in the translucent bodies. I also have a couple pieces of TYCO track molded in the translucent green. You van see them in auctions I have on ebay. The cars are for sale not the track. ebay seller id is mrtc4w.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

dlw said:


> Got my shipping notice.....and can't wait to get them. Thanks for the pic, Marty. They say that's how these came from the plant: Tuff-Ones rears on the front, Afx rears on the back.


Thats why I put those wheels and tires on it with the Tuff Ones chjassis.

Marty


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Marty, that green track is pretty slick....Did Tyco make sets using that track? Imagine one of the clear SM bodies, or one of the upcoming AW Pitkit clear bods running on that? Add a black light and you got something trippy there........ And are you the one who had a pic of a clear neon-green turbo train?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

dlw said:


> Marty, that green track is pretty slick....Did Tyco make sets using that track? Imagine one of the clear SM bodies, or one of the upcoming AW Pitkit clear bods running on that? Add a black light and you got something trippy there........ And are you the one who had a pic of a clear neon-green turbo train?


Not to my knowledge. The person I won the auction from said it was a prototype. I also have a 9" curve section of track in the same material.

I can imagine it!! Now, how do I get one of the clear bodies?!?

I wanted my auction to stand out. Thats why I used a black light for the light source.

Unfortunately no. I wish it was me!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just went back to the dash-motorsports web site. I didn't see the clear bodies when I placed my order! Got 'em ordered now!! Thanks Mom for the Christmas cash!

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Tuff-Ones rears on the front, Afx rears on the back.


I believe that's right. But they look just as good, or better in my opinion, sitting on JLTO long wheelbase chassis because the wheel styles match. The ultimate of course would be custom CNC aluminum hubs front and rear.

These bodies are extremely well finished and a lot of fun just to look at. The little driver dude is very reminiscent of vintage Aurora bodies right down to the "Moe" haircut.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

You guys are driving me nuts....I've decided to wait when SpeedRacer will be available for odering one (it was anounced for preorder in late december) and to combine shipping charges to put also some SuperMod bodies in one package, because overseas shipping cost me the price of one single body.

But seeing how happy you are with these supermods is hard to stand 


BTW, Lenny, there's no option on your shopping page to put some international shipping charges, so what is the price for shipping in Europa ??


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

zanza said:


> You guys are driving me nuts....I've decided to wait when SpeedRacer will be available for odering one (it was anounced for preorder in late december) and to combine shipping charges to put also some SuperMod bodies in one package, because overseas shipping cost me the price of one single body.
> 
> But seeing how happy you are with these supermods is hard to stand
> 
> ...


 Zanza,
Please send an email to [email protected] 

Thank you.

Dan


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I believe that's right. But they look just as good, or better in my opinion, sitting on JLTO long wheelbase chassis because the wheel styles match. The ultimate of course would be custom CNC aluminum hubs front and rear.
> 
> These bodies are extremely well finished and a lot of fun just to look at. The little driver dude is very reminiscent of vintage Aurora bodies right down to the "Moe" haircut.


Here's one with Alum Rims...








These are from JW's T-Jet Speed Parts, the fronts are independent TO sized pinned onto a Stainless Steel front axel, the rears are threaded 0-80 AF/X sized with two different widths to simulate stagger.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

zig said:


> Here's one with Alum Rims...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolness...
Maybe mine will be home today when I get there...
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was hoping mine would be here today but our mailmen had off today.........rotten bastiges.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

GOt mine today 12/27! THought that my wife didn't come through for Xmas. 5 Super Mods- Thanks Lenny!

Jim


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Got my cars today, In One Word....Incredible!

How Dan kept the Price so low is beyond me. It shows you can make Art for less than some Companies/Individuals would have you to believe.

I also Collect Guitars and the same thing happens there, sometimes you will get an Inexpensive Guitar that OutPlays the Big Name, Big Dollar Products.

Anyway, I see no reason to ever have to pay inflated prices for Hot Rod/Super Modified parts ever again.
I have at least 3 Aurora Hot Rods that need Pipes and one Blue Original Aurora Super Modified that needs everything, so now I have those parts for the right cost.

All I can say to anyone who was/is on the fence about ordering these is Run, don't Walk to your computer and order them up. They do not disappoint.
Way to Go Dash Motorsports!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Got my cars today too, WOW.........DAN............how you can make such a highly detailed ass kicking cool car for that for only 9.99 is beyond me. i'm glad I bought 6..AND GOT ONE OF THE CLEAR BODIES TO BOOT
thanks a million Dan, I can't wait to place my next order.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have mine too!*

These bodies look GREAT!
Thanks for a great product and thanks for the extra clear body!

Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*And the clear body...*

Here it is...


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I thought these were going to come with a JLTO chassis???
HEFER


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not these. The Speed Racer slot cars will come mounted on a R2 TJet chassis, black or white.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

My SM's came today around 10 minutes ago. And I'm opening the box while typing this. Cool, body screws. Here's a pic of the box and some cars in their baggies:


















These are very nice.....the chromies are too cool, and thanks a lot Lenny & company for the extra bodies. Sorry the pics are so small.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

Seeing those pictures has me impatient. I ordered a couple of days ago and thought I could wait quietly. Now I'm walking the floor waiting for my cars. I almost wish I would have bought more.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*At the slotcar get together today...*

First off, thank you Elliott for a good day of goofing around with slot cars!
You have a nice track and a fantastic collection!
And the Dash Motorsports Super Mods were a hit!
Everyone that looked at them thought that they were great!
Several people wrote down the web address and said that they were going to order them...
Dan should be a busy guy...

Scott


----------

